# Marriott Expats



## waldo13x (Nov 19, 2013)

I am in the process of getting a supervisor position with Marriott International. I was wondering if there are any expats that are or have been employeed with Marriott Internationa that can shed some light on how the work culture at marriott is. Also how good are the housing accomodations they provide? Also do they offer an option to take a housing allowance if we do not want to take the housing accomodation that they provide themselves? 

Really appreaciate some opinions and advise on this. Thanks.


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

waldo13x said:


> I am in the process of getting a supervisor position with Marriott International. I was wondering if there are any expats that are or have been employeed with Marriott Internationa that can shed some light on how the work culture at marriott is. Also how good are the housing accomodations they provide? Also do they offer an option to take a housing allowance if we do not want to take the housing accomodation that they provide themselves?
> 
> Really appreaciate some opinions and advise on this. Thanks.


Please PM me and let me know how you make out. There appears to be no hotel people on these boards. It's very hard to get info or to network. Thanks.


----------

